# Bug? This system is currently running ZFS filesystem version 5



## meteor8488 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi, I'm using FB10.1 FreeBSD 10.1.

Today when I check my zpool status, I got the message to ask me to upgrade my zpool version.

And I checked the system:

```
# zpool upgrade -v
This system supports ZFS pool feature flags.

The following features are supported:

FEAT DESCRIPTION
-------------------------------------------------------------
async_destroy  (read-only compatible)
  Destroy filesystems asynchronously.
empty_bpobj  (read-only compatible)
  Snapshots use less space.
lz4_compress
  LZ4 compression algorithm support.
multi_vdev_crash_dump
  Crash dumps to multiple vdev pools.
spacemap_histogram  (read-only compatible)
  Spacemaps maintain space histograms.
enabled_txg  (read-only compatible)
  Record txg at which a feature is enabled
hole_birth
  Retain hole birth txg for more precise zfs send
extensible_dataset
  Enhanced dataset functionality, used by other features.
embedded_data
  Blocks which compress very well use even less space.
bookmarks  (read-only compatible)
  "zfs bookmark" command
filesystem_limits  (read-only compatible)
  Filesystem and snapshot limits.

The following legacy versions are also supported:

VER  DESCRIPTION
---  --------------------------------------------------------
1  Initial ZFS version
2  Ditto blocks (replicated metadata)
3  Hot spares and double parity RAID-Z
4  zpool history
5  Compression using the gzip algorithm
6  bootfs pool property
7  Separate intent log devices
8  Delegated administration
9  refquota and refreservation properties
10  Cache devices
11  Improved scrub performance
12  Snapshot properties
13  snapused property
14  passthrough-x aclinherit
15  user/group space accounting
16  stmf property support
17  Triple-parity RAID-Z
18  Snapshot user holds
19  Log device removal
20  Compression using zle (zero-length encoding)
21  Deduplication
22  Received properties
23  Slim ZIL
24  System attributes
25  Improved scrub stats
26  Improved snapshot deletion performance
27  Improved snapshot creation performance
28  Multiple vdev replacements

For more information on a particular version, including supported releases,
see the ZFS Administration Guide.

root@log:~ #
```


```
root@log:~ # zfs get all zroot|grep version
zroot  version  5  -
```


```
# zfs upgrade
This system is currently running ZFS filesystem version 5.

All filesystems are formatted with the current version.
```
I remember the version should be 5000 not 5. The only change I made is to use freebsd-upgrade(8) to upgrade FB FreeBSD to p9.

Is this a bug? I got the same issue on 3 different servers.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2015)

meteor8488 said:


> ```
> # zfs upgrade
> This system is currently running ZFS filesystem version 5.
> 
> ...


You need to upgrade the pool, not the dataset. 

`zpool upgrade`


----------



## getopt (Apr 10, 2015)

*WARNING: *
You need to embed a new bootstrap code into the partitioning scheme before you reboot into your upgraded zpool.

You get a reminder after `zpool upgrade pool` but that could be understood that this is necessary only when booting from da0. That is a little misleading.

When upgrading a zpool you should always run
`gpart bootcode -b /boot/pmbr -p /boot/gptzfsboot -i 1 geom`
where geom is mostly ada0, but check this first with `gpart show` where freebsd-boot is located.

Otherwise your system might not boot, making it necessary to boot from an USB or CDROM installation medium to fix it by running the command there.


----------



## usdmatt (Apr 10, 2015)

As far as I'm aware 5 is the current ZFS filesystem version (it was last time I checked). It's the zpool version that should be 5000.


----------



## meteor8488 (Apr 11, 2015)

SirDice said:


> You need to upgrade the pool, not the dataset.
> 
> `zpool upgrade`


Thanks.
It seems that I was confused by zpool version and zfs version.


----------

